# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Базы Данных от Котика Баси!

## Kotikbasya

На связи Котик Бася! 

Нацарапаю Вам профитные Базы Данных!



В наличии



Физ лица:

Есть базы как под банк, так и другие варианты, товарка, пенсионеры. Делаем ВЫБОРКУ по возрасту.

Цена от 100$ за 1000 строк. 





Крипта/форекс:

От заинтересованных в дополнительном доходе до уже торгующих.

Цена от 0.3$ за строку и выше

Так же есть терявшие. База есть разной свежести.

Цена от 1$ за строку и выше



Email/телефоны для рассылки:

Большее количество категорий, уточняйте в лс.

Цена от 60$ за 10k строк. 



Физ лица любой страны, автовладельцы, участники пирамид и многое другое. 



- С 9:00 до 21:00(МСК) в сети. 

- Делаю замену неликвида !

 - БЕСПЛАТНО ТЕСТЫ НЕ ВЫДАЮ, НИКОГДА. 

 - Если гарант, то только с форума при сделках от 100$!

- Поиск и подборы базы под Ваши виды деятельности с регионом и часовым поясом!



Ежедневные выгрузки, отличная валидность!

Индивидуальный подход и клиентоориентированность!



Мурчать на форум в личку или тг @kotik_basya



Всегда сверяйте никнейм!

Всем мяу!

----------

